# Poor/erratic fertilisation with ICSI, anyone?



## topaz7

Hi, is there anybody out there in the same boat as me?

I've had ICSI 5 times (all bfn), with strange fertilisation rates:

#1: 8 eggs injected - only 1 fertilisation (1 embie). BUT I was also eggsharing - recipient got 7 eggs, 6 fertilised.
#2: 10 eggs injected - 6 fertilised (6 embies).
#3: 12 eggs injected - 4 fertilised (3 embies).
#4: 13 eggs injected - 8 fertilised (got 2 blasts).
#5: 7 eggs injected - only 1 fertilisation (1 embie).

Our clinic says we're unusual having such an unpredictable fertilisation rate.

Has anyone else experienced this? Good or bad stories, I'd just like to find someone similar!

xxx


----------

